# Man of Steel



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

This is a painting of my fav super hero 16x20....acrylic


----------



## fhyde (Dec 18, 2013)

That looks great. 

I'm a bigger fan of the Incredible Hulk myself, but that looks really awesome.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks fhyde! I love Hulk too...but honestly if u had to choose powers....man of steel all day!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Love it! You need to do spiderman next..just saying. 

Great job as usual!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Chanda....always wanted to do Spidey...hmmmm, lol. Stay tuned.


----------



## withoutvice (Dec 9, 2013)

I really like the superman. Have you ever done one where he is coming out of his suit to reveal the costume underneath?


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

*Great Job!*

Hello Michael

Great job! I like the play of light on his face and the color.

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks alot guys! I never thought to do a Clark Kent opening his shiet to reveal himself. Thats actually a great idea. Hmu sometimes croberts, wanna ask you a few questions about painting with watercolors


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

*Please Do Ask*

Hello Michael

I hope you will ask some watercolor questions and hopefully I will know the answers!

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------



## stryker (Apr 26, 2013)

you should try a female super hero next! im not much of a super man fan...but nice job!


----------

